# London Commute



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

So things have been interesting in London for the past few weeks. There've been alot more peple on their bikes as a result. Here's my daily 8 mile ride from Hornsey to the City. It accounts for 70-80% of my yearly miles. I ride year round in all weather.

These first two pictures are leaving my neighbourhood.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Coming in to Crouch End*

The first picture is the Clock Tower - a local landmark - the others are lane splitting and heading up the hill out of Crouch End


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hey!*



M.J. said:


> The first picture is the Clock Tower - a local landmark - the others are lane splitting and heading up the hill out of Crouch End


Hey, all of the cars are on the wrong side of the road


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Down Hornsey Road towards Seven Sisters*

more lane splitting - the last picture is at Seven Sisters road - in the distance is the new Arsenal stadium


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Holloway Road*

approaching Highbury & Islington

Holloway Road is unusual for London - it's four lanes wide

the red road pavement is a bus lane - meant for buses, taxis and cyclists - I ride in the middle of the bus lane


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Railroad Bridge and the New Arsenal Stadium*

under construction


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*backstreets*

and cycle lights


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Upper Street*

heading towards the Angel

trendy and busy


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*two wheels good?*

unless you're on a motorcycle or scooter

central London has congestion charging - £5 per day to drive in (not that there's anywhere to park when you get there) - there's been a huge increase in two wheeled transit - I hate scooter drivers


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Barbican*

- it's like Gotham you know

I like the curve punctuated by the high rise in the first picture

the next two are of ordinary traffic and lane splitting

last one is heaing in to the ring of steel towards the round about at the Museum of London


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*down to the City*

second picture is an ASL - Advanced Start Line - transport planners want cyclists to pull to the front of queues of traffice to start off first - the next pictures have cycle lanes onthe left (in green) which are pretty useless and mostly ignored - in the distance for the last two pictures you can see the dome of St Paul's Cathedral - I often get a "London moment" when I see it every morning...


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Guildhall*

a passing shot

next is me passing a line of buses - see the pedestrian poking out looking the wrong way - two seconds after I took this picture I almost smacked her down - pedestrians are the most dangerous part of cycling in heavy urban areas - they just don't look and always mouth off when you shout at them to pay attention before you hit them


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bank*

then heading up towards the Lloyd's building - I work across the street from Lloyd's


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Man that is a scary looking commute.*

With all that traffic and narrow roads it looks as bad as the mean streets of DC. At least here in DC there are lots of nice alternates for cyclists.

Take care.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice to see a commute on the other side of the pond.
MB1 is right - you gotta have some cajones to commute in that


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Reminds me of my Portsmouth, VA commute. I had to constantly watch for cars and pedestrians and try to not get smacked by a bus the whole time. When I visited Grenada, Spain a few years ago, I was amazed by the scooters. I was driving a rental car and each time I would stop at a light, within seconds I was surrounded by dozens of lane splitting scooters that I would pass again before the next light. I wasn't racing them, they just didn't seem to go much faster than 40K/hr. The city streets stunk of moped and scooter exhaust. Here in paradise, I only have to deal with them on the MUT.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bishopsgate*

is where I lock up every day now - just under / past the trees

notice that I take my axel with me when I take the front wheel off - anyone who steals a bike around here will ride it away

the fact that's the front wheel is off, without an axel and fixed will, I hope, deter cycle thieves


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*glad you enjoyed the report*



MB1 said:


> With all that traffic and narrow roads it looks as bad as the mean streets of DC. At least here in DC there are lots of nice alternates for cyclists.
> 
> Take care.


it was difficult for me to take pictures on a fixed in traffic!!

the speed of traffic is pretty slow which makes it seem less dangerous - and if you ride smart most pitfalls can be avoided

I have an alternative route on a disused railway which allows me to increase the length of the commute by a third and I can avoid the first 25% of the road route - but for the most part there are few alternatives to traffic - it's only through sheer numbers (critical mass) on roads that it gets safer for cyclists


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*the scooters*



bigbill said:


> Reminds me of my Portsmouth, VA commute. I had to constantly watch for cars and pedestrians and try to not get smacked by a bus the whole time. When I visited Grenada, Spain a few years ago, I was amazed by the scooters. I was driving a rental car and each time I would stop at a light, within seconds I was surrounded by dozens of lane splitting scooters that I would pass again before the next light. I wasn't racing them, they just didn't seem to go much faster than 40K/hr. The city streets stunk of moped and scooter exhaust. Here in paradise, I only have to deal with them on the MUT.


in London aren't as dirty as the continental variety - they are becoming more plentiful though and in time I'm sure it'll get nasty - the real danger of scooters is that anyone can drive them - you don't need a license for most varieties - if you see a wreck during commute time in town - it's almost always a scooterist - and - usually a woman scooterist


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*thanks*



YuriB said:


> Nice to see a commute on the other side of the pond.
> MB1 is right - you gotta have some cajones to commute in that


I'm happy to give anyone a cycle tour who makes it over - I have a few extra bikes on the go


----------



## DPV (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice photos, how'd you manage to get them so clear on the fly?
It's a great idea -- I'll try and do the same as my London commute is a real contrast -- I live east of MJ and have a commute which is almost entirely on back roads (but just as fast as the heavy-traffic route).

It's great to see so many cyclists on the road, but it's especially dispiriting that so many have no idea about riding sensibly (being aware of traffic at the very least, and don't get me started on using headphones and sending text messages while riding).


----------



## shaieb (Jul 25, 2005)

*Great Route Blog!*

Hi man!

Thats a great route blog. Well done on the pics. I too cycle to work and happen to work next to the Guildhall building. My commute is from NW london, but looking at your blog i think i may have to find the time to do something similar.

I too cant stand scooters... hairdryers on wheels if you ask me.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*would love to*



shaieb said:


> Hi man!
> 
> Thats a great route blog. Well done on the pics. I too cycle to work and happen to work next to the Guildhall building. My commute is from NW london, but looking at your blog i think i may have to find the time to do something similar.
> 
> I too cant stand scooters... hairdryers on wheels if you ask me.


see some more London commute reports 

where are you commuting from in NW London?


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*I took*



DPV said:


> Nice photos, how'd you manage to get them so clear on the fly?
> It's a great idea -- I'll try and do the same as my London commute is a real contrast -- I live east of MJ and have a commute which is almost entirely on back roads (but just as fast as the heavy-traffic route).
> 
> It's great to see so many cyclists on the road, but it's especially dispiriting that so many have no idea about riding sensibly (being aware of traffic at the very least, and don't get me started on using headphones and sending text messages while riding).


a bunch of pictures and hoped for the best - some got deleted some turned out ok - I've done quite a few ride reports so am getting used to taking pictures while moving - this was the first time on the fixed in heavy traffice though! - it took some serious concentration

where are you in east London - what's your route?

post bombing plus it being nice weather and the amateurs have come out - let's see how many of them are around in December/January/February!


----------



## DPV (Jul 26, 2005)

M.J. said:


> where are you in east London - what's your route?


I am in Stamford Hill heading toward Russell Square. My preferred route is quite complicated but I'll summarize it below. I'll do the route/photo thing soon.

Stamford Hill to Clissold Park, cut through the park as this avoids tight traffic at the signals for Green Lanes. Cross Green Lanes and head SW through the neighbourhood to the top of Highbury Fields. Deal with confused peds on a short shared-access path to Highbury Corner, cut over towards Liverpool Road (avoiding the bottom of Upper Street which is mighty irritating). Go south on Liverpool Road for a while, then get over to Barnsbury Rd (plenty of streets to choose from to get there). Cross Pentonville Rd (along with loads of other cyclists) then turn, going down the hill at Percy Circus (avoids the massive traffic snarls around Kings Cross station), then head toward the segregated cycle lanes which are gradually working their way east on Tavistock Place.

There are lots and lots of turnings but usually in quiet back streets where there is hardly any traffic to deal with. The most direct route would be to take Seven Sisters Road (a major traffic artery) and follow the route of the #29 bus all the way in (cough, choke, cough). Loads of cyclists go that way, but it feels like a death trap to me (and takes 5-8 minutes longer).


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*I know that route well*



DPV said:


> I am in Stamford Hill heading toward Russell Square. My preferred route is quite complicated but I'll summarize it below. I'll do the route/photo thing soon.
> 
> Stamford Hill to Clissold Park, cut through the park as this avoids tight traffic at the signals for Green Lanes. Cross Green Lanes and head SW through the neighbourhood to the top of Highbury Fields. Deal with confused peds on a short shared-access path to Highbury Corner, cut over towards Liverpool Road (avoiding the bottom of Upper Street which is mighty irritating). Go south on Liverpool Road for a while, then get over to Barnsbury Rd (plenty of streets to choose from to get there). Cross Pentonville Rd (along with loads of other cyclists) then turn, going down the hill at Percy Circus (avoids the massive traffic snarls around Kings Cross station), then head toward the segregated cycle lanes which are gradually working their way east on Tavistock Place.
> 
> There are lots and lots of turnings but usually in quiet back streets where there is hardly any traffic to deal with. The most direct route would be to take Seven Sisters Road (a major traffic artery) and follow the route of the #29 bus all the way in (cough, choke, cough). Loads of cyclists go that way, but it feels like a death trap to me (and takes 5-8 minutes longer).


I used to live up past Manor House on Green Lanes - too bad there's not many alternatives for heading into the City - the West End - Russel Square is nice for that - any recent disruption for your commute/work/etc.?

my buddy works at UCL and has that commute everyday now - he's on a wicked one of a kind in London Cannondale singlespeed mtb. if you see him he's called Dave

where do you cut from H&I to Liverpool Road?


----------



## DPV (Jul 26, 2005)

M.J. said:


> any recent disruption for your commute/work/etc.?


Oh yeah... Check out the attached image to see how I got to work in the few days after 7th July. (if the attachment works). I was turned away by police at every possible entrance by road (ended up going in the back entrance of a neighboring building, then out the front and into our front door).



M.J. said:


> where do you cut from H&I to Liverpool Road?


Depends how I feel, sometimes I go up to the bike signal you pictured above; other times I brave the traffic circular and cut over on Laycock Street. Not just for its name, mind you. Otherwise I wait till Barnsbury Street.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Excellent post. It reminds me of when I used to commute in New York City, particularly your reference to a) bike lanes that are ignored by cars; and b) clueless pedestrians. I was struck by a hit-and-run driver last October and have since given up commuting. I live only 40 blocks from work, so the risk is just not worth the benefit.

Also, there is no bike parking in NYC. I have since changed jobs and work in a high-rise that prohibits bikes. If I left a nice bike like your Pearson on the NYC streets like that, the handlebars and seat would be stolen in a few hours. There is a law working its way through the city council to allow bikes in all buildings, but I cannot imagine it succeeding. The "security" lobby is very powerful right now, as you might imagine. Their argument is that having bikes in buildings will make it harder for workers to get in/out in case of an emergency.

I met a woman yesterday who lives in West London and has been working in New York for the past few weeks. She missed 7/7. She said she was very concerned about getting on the Tube when she returns, and that she feels its too dangerous to commute by bike.


----------



## shaieb (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi MJ. 

Travelling from st johns wood , usual route is outer circle of regents park, euston, bloomsbury, holborn, st pauls. 

Used to work in Canary Wharf and that was a beautiful ride. Long live the bike. One day everyone will cycle and it will be just like china here... except in china by then they will all be driving porsches! Ha!

Let me see if I can find some more cycling blogs

S


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*getting knocked off*



team_sheepshead said:


> Excellent post. It reminds me of when I used to commute in New York City, particularly your reference to a) bike lanes that are ignored by cars; and b) clueless pedestrians. I was struck by a hit-and-run driver last October and have since given up commuting. I live only 40 blocks from work, so the risk is just not worth the benefit.
> 
> Also, there is no bike parking in NYC. I have since changed jobs and work in a high-rise that prohibits bikes. If I left a nice bike like your Pearson on the NYC streets like that, the handlebars and seat would be stolen in a few hours. There is a law working its way through the city council to allow bikes in all buildings, but I cannot imagine it succeeding. The "security" lobby is very powerful right now, as you might imagine. Their argument is that having bikes in buildings will make it harder for workers to get in/out in case of an emergency.
> 
> I met a woman yesterday who lives in West London and has been working in New York for the past few weeks. She missed 7/7. She said she was very concerned about getting on the Tube when she returns, and that she feels its too dangerous to commute by bike.


is terrible - I've been knoecked down twice by motors - once a car - once a motorcycle - no injuries either time - I've been knocked down or rather knock down pedestrians about once every two months - I feel safer than on public transport - nothing to do with 7/7

this area's pretty safe during the day for bikes (touch wood) - lucky to have something to chain it up to here

everybody's back on the tube with gritted teeth - reality is statistically you're unlikely to suffer any harm - but you will be seriously inconvenienced along with everybody else

my wife has had two two hour walks home over the past three weeks...

I'm familure with the US "security lobby" - very officious folks...


----------



## Bendy (May 10, 2005)

*ben*

MJ great idea, I'll have to do the same with my ride in Sydney, there will be less traffic and bikes, but it's a great ride.
Great shots
Ben


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*I look forward*



Bendy said:


> MJ great idea, I'll have to do the same with my ride in Sydney, there will be less traffic and bikes, but it's a great ride.
> Great shots
> Ben


to the Sydney equivalent

I bet your winter is still warmer than our summer! but you know all about that don't you?


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*Oi!*



M.J. said:


> more lane splitting - the last picture is at Seven Sisters road - in the distance is the new Arsenal stadium


Blimey! Can't the line painters make a straight line around there?


----------



## spennyjf (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the memories!!*

Hey MJ - I lived in Muswell Hill for 5 years up to 2003 and the first half of your report pretty much mirrors my old running route. Thanks for posting - brought back a load of memories and reminded me how much I miss brekky at Banners! It's a little hard to get there from Melbourne!! I reckon I'll have to take Bendy's cue and post another Australian ride report..assuming I don't crash while trying to take the photos of course!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*cool*



spennyjf said:


> Hey MJ - I lived in Muswell Hill for 5 years up to 2003 and the first half of your report pretty much mirrors my old running route. Thanks for posting - brought back a load of memories and reminded me how much I miss brekky at Banners! It's a little hard to get there from Melbourne!! I reckon I'll have to take Bendy's cue and post another Australian ride report..assuming I don't crash while trying to take the photos of course!


we moved to Hornsey from Kentish Town in 2003 - you probably passed me on the ride in! Banners is good but having a sprog has reduced our participation in such delights


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

you go right past my old house at barbican, i used to live in bryer court which is 2 small buildings back from the pedestrian bridge from the barbican upper level into the tube station

not often you see photos from these particular angles


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

happy to oblige


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*cycling London*

M.J.

I was searching for some London cycling info and came across your report. Very nice. I will be heading there soon for a two week stay on business and would really would like to get some riding in. I am not certain if I will be able to bring one of my bikes along or not, but either way I may appreciate a local guide and/or info. I will keep you in mind. Thanks!



M.J. said:


> I'm happy to give anyone a cycle tour who makes it over - I have a few extra bikes on the go


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the fact that Arsenal's new stadium is called "Emirates Stadium".

Isn't that a comment on the world we live in today?


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

yes - most stadiums here and in the US are named after the corporate sponsors - a sign of the times for sure


----------

